# Car Audio Installers



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Im thinking about getting 2 screens fitted to the rear of my BMW for my 2 kids to keep them amused

I have considered this as its easy to remove
http://www.toysrus.co.uk/Toys-R-Us/...ips-7-Twin-Screen-Portable-DVD-Player(0071530)

but the thought of wires everywhere puts me off:lol:

The next option is getting monitors fitted to the rear of the headrests and a dvd player located somewhere like the boot.

Can anyoen recommend any companies in Scotland that could do all thsi for me?

Dont mind travelling for the right company


----------



## Browny_37 (Apr 21, 2009)

Page cannot be found im affraid matey.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

not sure whats happened there, but these are monitors that you attach to the headrest and connect to the dvd player


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Try Duncan at http://www.carhifiservices.com/index.php
Tell him Pete Skene from BMWCC told you to try him
He used to be in club
Great guy


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

You could PM Iain S, http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=1474


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

These guys did my install. BRILLIANT !!!!!!!! Ask for Mike.

http://www.formbycarelectrical.co.uk/


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

SPECKY said:


> These guys did my install. BRILLIANT !!!!!!!! Ask for Mike.
> 
> http://www.formbycarelectrical.co.uk/


Nice central Scottish Location


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

based in glasgow but 
highly recomended mate www.beavercaraudio.co.uk


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

big-daf said:


> based in glasgow but
> highly recomended mate www.beavercaraudio.co.uk


I would have to disagree with Beaver.....I asked them about my install and they didnt have a clue- all they deal with are high street brands. I got my speakers done from audio advice hillington..Focal components and a Diamond amp. Iains a top guy

Drivers also overcharge and when I spoke to them they didnt seem to have a clue about what setup would work.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Dundee car audio 
Unit 5, Fruit Market
Dundee
DD1 3JN
01382224538 :thumb: 

A small family run place the guy does everything him self and know his stuff :thumb:

Ive bought a few head units+ fitting there and had a clifford alarm fitted years ago,


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I have had 8 kit's installed by Craig @ Skidz in Falkirk PS2, 2 screens and installed into the headrests great job. Not the cheapest in the world but in my opinion if you are fussy you Detailing lover Then invest in a good job.

The great thing about PS2 is the game and DVD aspect.

I am doing a job on a car just now that has a 10k stereo in it. I love a great system


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

big-daf said:


> based in glasgow but
> highly recomended mate www.beavercaraudio.co.uk


I have used Beaver Car Audio before and recommend them highly.
Alex


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Bmw*

Jerry

Thanks for getting in touch

Here are a few images of some of our AV jobs





































All I will say is that like anything there is fitting and 'fitting' when it comes to screen work. We pride ourselves on our quality of workmanship and provide a lifetime (for as long as the customer owns the vehicle) warranty on our installation work :thumb:

Thanks for positive comments folks - appreciate that

Thanks again

Iain


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

not a critcism here Iain by why are the screens not in the centre of the headrests in the first photos?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I can highly recommend Iain and Stewart's work at Audio Advice (Hillington)

They have transformed my car recently. A friend on here, Billy (grinnalv8?) also has only good things to say about their work. The work they did on our classic Mini's was top-notch!

If you're nearby, why not pop in and ask to see some of their work? They have a golf and a vectra there that have been totally fitted-out with the best installs I've ever seen. While you're there, you can have a wee look at the awards they've won - (says it all really)


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> not a critcism here Iain by why are the screens not in the centre of the headrests in the first photos?


Well if you think about it, the rear seats aren't dead in line with the two front seats. At least i don't think so.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

mf2k are one of the best i have seen.

also ian at audio advice is spot on too


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> mf2k are one of the best i have seen.


Cant stand the guy Stuart that used to work there hes a complete tool!!


----------



## diamond_ross (Sep 15, 2007)

Audio Advice & MF2K for me 

Audio Advice - as i have seen and heard there work Ek cruise the other night for one and there golf is nothing short of mind blowing

MF2K - few of my customers have install's by Ron and he's a really helpful guy great after care

2 of the best in my views just which suits your needs more


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Screen work*



Glasgow_Gio said:


> not a critcism here Iain by why are the screens not in the centre of the headrests in the first photos?


In the M5 the headrest bar and inner frame structure dictates that the screens sit slightly to right / left from centre.

Cheers

Thanks for positive feedback guys :thumb:

Iain


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just spent a touch over £3k with Iain and Audio Advice on system upgrades for car and the exswimbos...

2 different systems, 1 pain in the **** customer, and 2 fantasic outcomes...

Iain and Stuart can't do enough for you to ensure the system is the way you want it, and their work is top notch.......

wish I could say the same for Iain's tea...but that is another story!!!!!

My system needed most of the interior taken out, as well as lots of head scratching and issues forced apon them by my need for them to hide every bit of their work...

Everything in the car looks OE, even though it is now state of the art...and the sound from the system is mindblowing.......I think grinnalV8 has also heard mine, so maybe he will back up my comments.....

Can't recommend then highly enough.....

:thumb:


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

ive also herd the cueballs sound system 
one word epic!
im defo going to get iain do my system when i get the money and eh also a licence


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

yup go see Iain. He will help u out and considers your budget too. Top bloke. Im getting my second install done from him too along with a boot install soon.
like the rest have said, jump in and see him...he's always busy tho.

Cueball, what did u get installed? Met Iain this week and he said he's doing a decent install for u but didnt get a chance to ask him what it was?

I got a smaller Install dun from Iain- focal access speakers and a diamond amp, sound deadened the doors too


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Iain and stuart have just kitted out my wee countryman
with an amazing system..:thumb:

Have a wee listen:lol::lol:





and thats outside:doublesho you should hear it inside:lol:


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

My god i bet thats makes your eyeballs shake.


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*love that*

Billy

I love that wee clip - brill! 40 yr old Mini with kick ass show audio. Its so wrong it just right........

Looking forward to having it at show and then Fast and Modified :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Jesus god!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Grinnall v8 said:


> Iain and stuart have just kitted out my wee countryman
> with an amazing system..:thumb:
> 
> Have a wee listen:lol::lol:
> ...


fantastic:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

:doublesho:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Grinnall v8 said:


> Iain and stuart have just kitted out my wee countryman
> with an amazing system..:thumb:
> 
> Have a wee listen:lol::lol:
> ...


When is the GP getting an audio over hall then Billy??

I will not tell Alan. SSS SHH.
Gordon.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

ass-kicker


----------

